# D. tinctorius (patricia) possible peralisis?



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

I have an 8-9 month old D. tinctorius (Patricia). I have found the frog on two occasions within the last week having what looked like muscle spasms and peralisis. Both legs were extended and shook somewhat. These lasted for about 30 seconds both times. The frog then hopped away shortly after. The first time the frog was motionless with its legs spread out then the legs vibrated. 

The frog is in a 10 gallon tank with about 15% ventilation at constant 85-90% humidity. The substrate is sphagnum moss and there are a few bromeliads. The day time temperatures are in the mid to high 70's and night temps in the high 60's and low 70's. I use filtered drinking water from the tap and set it out for 48 hours then add an amphibian water chlorine remover (blue liquid can’t remember which company). I offer 10-20 fruit flies twice a day and dust with a D3 calcium twice a week.

Does anybody know what this is and how I can fix it?
Any comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

There are several threads on here about seizures, its been narrowed down to a few things, one of them being calcium defficientcy.


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay thank you. I will start dusting with calcium more often. I hope it will help.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You should also dust with a multi vitamin. Something like Herptivite or Repashy ICB.


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

I do. Sorry I forgot to mention that. I use the multi once a week.


----------



## xshortstufx (Jul 15, 2010)

Too much calcium and not enough multivitamin? I'm not sure if this will help but try alternating between calcium and multivitamin. 

There is a discussion that's "stickied" that might help.


Ed said:


> Rep-Cal by itself is not a balanced supplement as it only contains calcium and D3 and if this is the predominate source of supplementation in the diet of the frogs then you run the risk of hypovitaminosis A and deficiencies in other vitamins and minerals.
> 
> Ed


----------

